

Ask HN: Can you 'succeed' going IPv6 only? - techdragon

Can a technical product or service startup make money on a IPv6 Only stack?<p>Would you accept that your paying extra (like $1 to $5 extra) to use IPv4 if there was split pricing where IPv4 support was in a premium deal, or IPv6 was the only option on an introductory tier?<p>I&#x27;m genuinely curious how close we are to the tipping point where a company who&#x27;s primary customer is highly technical types, can start thinking IPv6 first.<p>If this question doesn&#x27;t make sense. Some background:<p>I&#x27;m forever pondering creating either an IAAS or SAAS type product&#x2F;startup, and having dived into Docker and LXC on OpenStack, I feel closer than ever to being able to really try it!<p>But every time I dive in, fire up some hosts on EC2, Rackspace, Digital Ocean, Linode, wherever it may be I keep running into a snag... IP Addresses. Fees, Justifications, etc. Always a pain. It&#x27;s pretty much impossible to fire up a few hundred nodes to give things a proper scale and load balancing test with public IPv4 addresses. So every time I ask myself &quot;I wish I could just only use IPv6&quot;. And now I finally want to ask at least a subset of the people who would likely use the things I&#x27;ve been thinking of building, &#x27;Is IPv6 alone, ok?&#x27;
======
quasque
Some smaller VPS companies [1] have this model, giving each VPS public IPv6
addresses only as standard (sometimes with outbound IPv4 going through a NAT),
and then charging a premium for a public IPv4.

[1] Examples: [http://vds6.net/](http://vds6.net/)
[https://365networks.net/products_vps_ipv6.php](https://365networks.net/products_vps_ipv6.php)
[https://www.xothost.com/node/310](https://www.xothost.com/node/310)

------
runjake
From a guy immersed in IPv6 daily: no, it hasn't hit that sweet point of end
user adoption, yet. Consumer ISPs are way behind -- at least in the US.

~~~
stevekemp
There's your next startup idea! Instead of a vpn-service for privacy/security,
offer one to do 4-to-6 proxying.

~~~
techdragon
I actually figured I would have to do this kind of proxy or in the least offer
a tunnel broker as part of any 'IPv6 only' service, if only for the purpose of
helping potential customers actually access the service they would pay for.

